

It takes 3 years. - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2014/02/it-takes-3-years/

======
dzabriskie
Awesome post Tawheed. I've been a fan and user of ToutApp since the beginning.
I never doubted it would succeed.

~~~
Tawheed
Thanks for following along!

